

‘Sorry is not enough’: Bolivia demands EU find culprits behind aerial hijack - areski
http://rt.com/news/bolivia-eu-apologies-not-enough-202/

======
ryguytilidie
It's cool, I'm sure we'd accept a simple apology if Iran surrounded Air Force
one with jets and forced it to land. Oh did I say simple apology? I meant
missiles, lots of missiles.

~~~
cafard
Is that what happened, then, or did various countries simply deny permission
to fly over?

Not that that wasn't pretty sorry. The nonsense of inspecting a president's
plane is bad.

~~~
ExpiredLink
Morales' jet was not searched. The Austrian president welcomed him:
[http://www.voanews.com/content/austria-did-not-search-
morale...](http://www.voanews.com/content/austria-did-not-search-morales-jet-
in-vienna-president-says/1696669.html)

~~~
sentenza
Please be aware that the Austrians are weird with regard to these things.
AFAIK, Austria is the only country where the activities of intelligence
agencies, including foreign ones, are by law legal as long as they don't run
contrary to the interests of the Austrian state.

The Austrians are very proud of the role they played as a spy-habitat during
the cold war and many look back at this time with nostalgia. Anything that the
Austrian president says in a context such as this might or might not be
tongue-in-cheek.

~~~
ExpiredLink
You read too many of those spy novels.

------
mtgx
What he should do now is get strong guarantees that this won't happen again,
no matter what (maybe with a new EU resolution/law) - and then go and retrieve
Snowden.

What are the EU countries going to do? Humiliate themselves twice? At least
then we'll know just how much of a vassal relationship they have with US.

~~~
Mordor
Finding the culprits and extraditing them to Bolivia would be a strong
guarantee ;-)

------
Mordor
Wasn't it Yule Nonflie and Erik Searchenplanen?

------
thehme
This sounds like a novela :)

------
6d0debc071
I don't know why people insist on things they know they're not going to get,
it makes them look weak.

Perhaps this is related to bad publicity being a good thing if your product is
otherwise unknown?

~~~
sentenza
How do you know that they won't get at least something more meaningful out of
this? Spain especially is very dependent on good relations with South-American
countries, since Spain has a kind of diplomatic "gateway to South-America"
role within the EU.

~~~
antr
Bolivia lost all diplomatic credibility with Spain before this plane landing
incident.

The Bolivian government unilaterally nationalised subsidiaries of Spanish
private companies without any explanation, in exchange for nothing. I really
doubt Bolivia will get the apology they believe they deserve at the EU level.

------
HPLovecraft
this hardly sounds like an "aerial hijack"
[http://audioboo.fm/boos/1482009-bolivia-air-force-fuerza-
aer...](http://audioboo.fm/boos/1482009-bolivia-air-force-fuerza-aerea-
boliviana-fab001-flight-precaution-landing-vienna-austria)

------
superflit
Ok..

We will send some 'Coca Cola' as apology.

Get over or get your own aerial space...

